# Shallow water fish options? 4" depth



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

That's really cramped for a betta, I wouldn't do it. Some guppies or mosquitofish would probably do alright, or maybe endler's? I've never kept endler's but from what I hear they seem just like guppies but smaller.

And no, kuhlis don't feed from the surface. I'd also say it's too small for them - they're social and you'd need several.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

A LFS has some very shallow planted tanks, and they have some halfbeaks in them, they may be Gold Wrestling Halfbeaks. They'll definitely eats bugs off the surface. What I liked about the halfbeaks in these tanks is they swim at the surface, and with shallow tanks you're usually viewing from the top so it's very easy to see them.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

germanblueramlover said:


> That's really cramped for a betta, I wouldn't do it. Some guppies or mosquitofish would probably do alright, or maybe endler's? I've never kept endler's but from what I hear they seem just like guppies but smaller.
> 
> And no, kuhlis don't feed from the surface. I'd also say it's too small for them - they're social and you'd need several.


The water feature goes back and wraps around all the rocks. I'll get a better picture today. I agree though, not too much room for a beta.
My only problem with things like endlers is they prob are too small to eat the gnats that fall in. 2 or 3 male guppies 'might' work?





Ken Keating1 said:


> A LFS has some very shallow planted tanks, and they have some halfbeaks in them, they may be Gold Wrestling Halfbeaks. They'll definitely eats bugs off the surface. What I liked about the halfbeaks in these tanks is they swim at the surface, and with shallow tanks you're usually viewing from the top so it's very easy to see them.


Def going to check the boys out! Might have to move some rocks around to get them good swimming surface, but can do that. They remind me of needlefish in the inter-costal. Would have to find a pretty small version


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

The LFS is called Splash Aquarium, it's in Sacramento. What you've described for your aquarium sounds very similar to what they have. Next time I'm there I'll take some photos and post, I think you'll find it helpful.


----------



## Jcricket (Nov 30, 2018)

Apistogramma? Found in puddles sometimes, or so I have read. Probably too big for this. Killi's maybe?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

what about mosquitofish?


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jcricket said:


> Apistogramma? Found in puddles sometimes, or so I have read. Probably too big for this. Killi's maybe?


Was definitely interested in Killi's. I heard they could be found laying eggs in elephant foot prints!!! That is definitely about how much water I have lol :grin2:
Heard they might jump out in search for more water though.

Any killi experts on here that could give some insight?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

3 gallon tank with 4" of water? I really dont see any of the fish listed as working out long term. 
This just seems very impractical -- with issues of gas exchange, water quality being a concern.

Look at the space in picture, it is actually such a small space for any fish to inhabit.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

Perhaps you could do some kind of amphibian? They would enjoy the land space and probably still eat insects that are living in the tank?


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Dec 26, 2010)

I've read about bettas living in water buffalo footprints, so 1 betta should be fine if the water is warm enough. Plus they'll eat insects from the surface.


----------



## germanblueramlover (Jun 9, 2013)

What's the likelihood though of a betta living its full life in a footprint, versus just having been found in one where it may have later died? 
Looking at the depth of that water compared to the size of a betta, I don't think it would offer much swimming room at all, and I personally would not feel comfortable keeping one in there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

A buffalo print in nature is not a 4 inch foot print in a glass box. 
The "Buffalo print" example- it always comes out when someone is trying to fit a Betta in somewhere they know is too small.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

I can think of fish that would be ok with 4", but not with only 3 gallons total volume. You could put a couple of algae shrimp in - go for males they are smaller - they'd probably clean up flies as well as eat algae.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Hatchet fish? They typically stay right at the surface, and I assume they'd feed on bugs. There's a few nano varieties. They do jump like mad. The clown killies I've seen also stay at the surface.


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

There's a pygmy hatchet fish that may be worth looking into, but one would ave to look at how much space they require. They do like to jump, I've lost two because of this. In a paludarium they wouldn't be able to jump out of the tank, but I could see then jumping onto plants and stranding themselves.


----------

